# The furballs at the beach!



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Headed off to the beach last Thursday with my friend and her springer and the furballs. It was Dena's first time on the beach, she learned to play in the water and dig big holes in the sand 

Had a lovely time, here are the pics!

Play bows



















The chase - Dena has all four paws off the ground 










You'd never think they liked digging would you 










Dena checking out the hole as she digs!










Lucy and her hole










running










Waiting for some grass to be thrown










Pottering about










Dena




























Splashing about










Jake admiring the hole he just dug










Lucy chasing grass


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Jakers










And Dena










Together










Dena



















A little sandy










Digging 










Really sandy 










Jake threathening his rock to get up










Staring it down










Carrying it about










It was a lovely day


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG they are awesome photo's! And what beautiful subjects! I LOVE Dena's markings :wub:


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

awwww what great photos! Looks like they all had a lot of fun!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I bet they slept good that night!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks like a blast! Such great looking dogs.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

It seems like you guys had an awesome time, great pics :wub:


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!

They were really tired after! Dena loved the water


----------



## gabby67 (Mar 11, 2010)

I rode a big horse along the beach and in the sea near Drogheda in '95. Tried to swim in too, but who would have thunk the Irish Sea is colder in July than Lake Superior!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Those are wonderful photos I really enjoyed them! All dogs are beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love the pics, my favorites are Jake carrying his rock and really sandy Dena! :wub: Her coloring is very similar to Halo's at that age, but she's MUCH fuzzier.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome shots!!! Dena is really really WOW! I love her colors so much! 

Your boy is gorgeous too


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Dena is getting so big, but I have to say Jake is too handsome! He's such a gorgeous boy! Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh thanks for that Debbie, I am really wondering how her colours will turn out! If she turns out anything like Halo, she will be stunning! I love Halo  Some of her littermates were even fluffier than her!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's Halo at 3 months old:










And 15 weeks old - her color is a little washed out in this one, you can see the black on her face is not as dark as in the picture above: 












3 weeks later her coat was noticeably darker:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Lovely photos and nice looking dogs.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Ahhh they look like they are having the time of their lives out there! What fun and great pictures!


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh that's like seeing double of Dena! 

She has the EXACT same black stripe on her tail 3/4 way up and black tip! and i see her adult colouring coming in on her back now and its much darker too! Do you have any photos at 5 months or 6 months etc to hand? I love Halo's adult colouring


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Of course!  This is at 5 months:










5 months, 1-1/2 weeks:










6 months, 1 week:










6 months, 3 weeks - this is very much how she still looks now:


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow from 4-5 months she really darkened alot! Going to see some big changes in May in Dena's coat then  Love the shot of her on the tree she is stunning!


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Terrific photos. Looks like fun. How much fun did you have washing all the sand off of them afterwards? Lol. I bet you still can find sand in the ears....


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

We let them dry on the run back to the car and then brushed them off, so no sand on them, I was covered in it though


----------

